# in subordine



## traduttrice

Il mio cervello è andato a spasso e io son ancora qui davanti al computer. Ho questa frase: _"chiede di esonerare F. Bianchi dalla corresponsione di [...]; *in subordine* chiede che un eventuale assegno sia contenuto nella misura di 300 euro"_. Capisco il senso ma non riesco a trovare l'equivalente in spagnolo.


----------



## irene.acler

No sé, quizás puedes decir algo como:
en segundo lugar
por consiguiente
inmediatamente después.
Bueno, el sentido es esto..


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Mmm qui il significato é quello che, nel caso non ci sia l'esonero dalla corresponsione, ci dovrá essere il  pagamento di 300 eur...quindi non  se le espressioni di irene rispecchino bene questo..."in subordine" non aggiunge qualcosa all'esonero ma un'alternativa..


----------



## traduttrice

Nella frase che vi ho trascritto "in subordine" penso che sia al posto di  "comunque" -in un linguaggio _povero_-.
Nel senso: "... non spetta a lui pagare 1000 euro, COMUNQUE, qualora dovesse versare _qualche_ somma, chiedo all'autorità di competenza che la cifra sia contenuta nella misura di 300 euro" (anziché 1000). Quindi... aiuto!


----------



## irene.acler

Mm, non so, io capisco invece che si chiede di esonerare F.B da X, e ulteriormente, che un eventuale assegno sia comunque minore di 300 euro..


----------



## yaya.mx

Yo tampoco sabría como traducirlo, pero la idea sería algo como "en el último de los casos" o algo así no?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Yo creo que si, yaya


----------



## traduttrice

yaya.mx said:


> Yo tampoco sabría como traducirlo, pero la idea sería algo como "en el último de los casos" o algo así no?


Sí...


----------



## Gianma

traduttrice said:


> Nella frase che vi ho trascritto "in subordine" penso che sia al posto di  "comunque" -in un linguaggio _povero_-.
> Nel senso: "... non spetta a lui pagare 1000 euro, COMUNQUE, qualora dovesse versare _qualche_ somma, chiedo all'autorità di competenza che la cifra sia contenuta nella misura di 300 euro" (anziché 1000). Quindi... aiuto!



Questo esempio, secondo me, rispecchia alla perfezione il senso.
In subordine, in questo caso usato nel campo giuridico/giudiziario, significa:
"se proprio questa mia richiesta dev'essere respinta, chiedo almeno che...".

Si usa anche nel processo penale. Esempio l'avvocato che dice:"chiedo l'assoluzione del mio assistito o, in subordine, il minimo della pena...

Spero sia di qualche aiuto...


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Sí, difatti era quello a cui mi riferivo anch'io...il problema rimane la traduzione, forse a questo punto si potrebbe usare una locuzione come "y en caso contrario..." o qualcosa del genere...


----------



## Gianma

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Sí, difatti era quello a cui mi riferivo anch'io...il problema rimane la traduzione, forse a questo punto si potrebbe usare una locuzione come "y en caso contrario..." o qualcosa del genere...



Ah certo...
A me non dispiaceva " en segundo lugar" che proponeva Irene.
Anche perché ci vedo una buona somiglianza di significato tra "in subordine" e "in secondo luogo".

Cioè: la somiglianza c'è certamente nel linguaggio comune. La vedrei anche nell'uso giudiziario.


----------



## traduttrice

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## claudine2006

In subordine in questo caso significa _oppure_. 
Se il giudice non ritiene opportuno esonerare del tutto Bianchi dal pagamento (che è la richiesta primaria avanzata dall'avvocato), l'avvocato gli chiede che per lo meno limiti il pagamento alla somma di 300 euro (che l'assegno da corrispondere non superi l'importo di 300 euro).


----------



## yaya.mx

Checa esto:

"...el derecho a obtener del Estado italiano las garantías previstas por la Directiva 80/987 o, con carácter subsidiario, una indemnización..."

"...il diritto di ottenere dallo Stato italiano le garanzie previste dalla direttiva 80/987 o, in via subordinata, un indennizzo..."

Lo saque de la sentencia Francovich.


----------

